# 80 720 with electrical problems



## datsunpickupboy (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello,
I just bought an old beast of a 720 with a million problems. It's a pile of moving violations on wheels. Just my cup of tea.
Anyway it's got a lot of electrical issues that I'm about to tackle. It seems to hold a charge and yet the discharge light is always lit up. The temp guage doesn't work. The access relay is unplugged because when you plug it in it makes a constant clicking noise. There's a constant clicking noise coming from behind the speedometer too. The signal lights don't work.
Anyway, I have a good test meter and I'm pretty sure I can get all this figured out. But the diagrams I have aren't very good quality. Does anyone know where I can get good ones?
thanks a lot,
Scott Scheffer


----------



## twinpilot001 (Jul 18, 2011)

if the alternator has an internal regulator??? its bad - change out the alternator & re run & see what happens?


----------

